# Scientists have found a new element “Corbynium”



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

New element added to the Atomic Table . .

The densest element known to man has been found.

CORBYNIUM

A major research institution has just announced the discovery of the densest element yet known to man. The new element has been named Corbynium

Corbynium has 1 neutron, 12 assistant neutrons, 75 deputy neutrons and 233 assistant deputy Neutrons, giving it an atomic mass of 311.

These particles are held together by dense forces called morons, which are surrounded by vast quantities of lepton-like particles called peons.

The symbol for Corbynium will be RS (pronounced ‘xxxx’’).

Corbynium’s mass actually increases over time, as morons randomly interact with various elements in the atmosphere and become assistant deputy neutrons within the Corbynium molecule, leading to the formation of “iso-dopes”.

This characteristic of moron-promotion leads some scientists to believe that Corbynium is formed whenever morons reach a certain density of voting concentration.

Corbynium will appear on the Periodic Table just above the classification of “Amoeba". 

Apologies - CORRECTION:-

Corbynium will appear on the Periodic Table 

Just BELOW the classification of “Amoeba”.

:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a couple of minor errors from a scientific background.....

While I agree with most of your definition, elements are rarely named after individuals now but after places where they formulate or foundered, so in this case it would be Parliamentium as the total composition there fulfills that characteristic definition.

Secondly, as a biologist I must raise a major objection to your utilisation of _"Amoeba"_ or more correctly_ "Amoeba proteus"_ in this definition: _Amoeba proteus _is a simple single celled organism that has survived for very many millions of years (we do not know it's exact birthday as such organisms do not feature in the fossil records). As such any comparison with "Corbynium" is unfair to the Protoctista of which _Amoeba proteus _is an example is impossible to accept, as it is very unlikely that the name you chose to use is likely to be around in 5 years, some may say 5 months is 4+1 too many....

I hope that you will accept these changes for the most dense element ever discovered;* Parliamentium.*


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Just a couple of minor errors from a scientific background.....
> 
> While I agree with most of your definition, elements are rarely named after individuals now but after places where they formulate or foundered, so in this case it would be Parliamentium as the total composition there fulfills that characteristic definition.
> 
> ...


Clever bugger!


----------



## patriciaDuncan (Apr 25, 2019)

Mrplodd said:


> New element added to the Atomic Table . .
> 
> The densest element known to man has been found.
> 
> ...


Hi. Is this reallly Corbynium? I found some articles about Governmentium. So what name is correct?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wait to be enlightened also......:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## desert song (Apr 23, 2019)

If I may add tentatively to this debate, I would like to point out that I have never heard of “Governmentium” or Corbynium.” 

Now, correct me if I am wrong, but in old Latin, Londinium, referring to what eventually became London, not the “City of London”, but London Town, was a pre-Roman and possible pre-Celtic enclave of displaced sailors from Europe who were trying to establish some sort of civilisation in these cold parts. No reason was ever given for this misguided venture, so we can only guess their reasoning. 

As it happens, “governmentium” is a corrupt spelling of “government dementium” in the singular and when more than one MP is involved, it should be in the plural of dementia. This is a similar mental condition brought on by living or working too close to the murky waters of the River Thames in the vicinity of SW1. 

It seems that the stench infiltrates to the brain through the olfactory nerves attacking the remnants of cerebral matter retained from a substandard educational system hung over from the 1970’s. Tragic it maybe, but it is the consequence of previous misguided souls who were victims, and so were we, of their multi delusional states that they knew better than us how to run a country.

As to Corbynium, well, I can’t inflict too much on you at one time so I will save that for later.

William


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Krikey Willum, you don't 'alf know a lot of...😃 'istory.


----------



## desert song (Apr 23, 2019)

One of the benefits of getting old is that through the years you have seen a lot, done a lot. They difficulty is in remembering it all and not taking it too seriously.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Such an easy target - where's the bacon sandwich when you need one ?

The Labour Party's not having much luck with leaders recently, are they ?

:nerd:


----------



## desert song (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi Keith,

The problem with the bacon sandwich is that it makes me feel like a pig.

W.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Scientists have been trying to merge the two elements Corbynium and Trumpium but unless they are complimented by the element IRAium they cannot exist in the same room.

This has upset the Queen (God bless you, your Majesty) who had invited the pair to lunch at the Palace but now finds she's lumbered with only Trumpium and his entourage of Ameobas.

Jez is meeting a bunch of non-bacon eating balaclava wearing johnny Foreigners instead.

:surprise:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> New element added to the Atomic Table . .
> 
> The densest element known to man has been found.
> 
> ...


This is a party political joke from a Sun reader no doubt. :wink2:

By the way Mrplod it would appear you are still living up to the very reason the police force was set up in the first place......to protect the status quo


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Latest from CERN:

Further testing has shown that Corbynium largely an inert element with a _sinister_ bias seldom reacting with any stable element. Any bond(s) that may occur will be visible on the lunar left of the red spectrum.

Although it now appears on the Periodic Table it cannot be seen unless one scrolls a little to the right. It is quite some distance from the new Noble element Borisexitium


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The Labour Party's not having much luck with leaders recently, are they ?


I think that the longest-life leader inhabits the land of Faragium.

Whether the leader or the country could be called "stable" is open to debate.

Gordon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> This is a party political joke from a Sun reader no doubt. :wink2:
> 
> By the way Mrplod it would appear you are still living up to the very reason the police force was set up in the first place......to protect the status quo


Taken a while for you to think up a response!

This thread was started SEVEN MONTHS ago!

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw it for the first time this morning does that mean I am not allowed to comment?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, well no but maybe.

Ray.


----------

